# Edges peeling off after 5 minutes off press



## ANNIE7 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a Ricoma Heat Press and had some screen print transfers custom made at proworld. Up to know, I've only worked with rhinestone transfers and haven't had any problems but today I received my easytrans plastisol transfers and in the bottom and middle edges they're not adhering right after pressed. When I first take them out of the press they are fine but after 5 minutes the edges are wrinkling up!!! 
I am SO worried because these shirts are already sold and I cannot sell something like this. =( 
What did I do wrong?

My steps: 
-I preheated the press and let it go up to 350. 
-Then 3 cycles of 15 seconds each to heat both plates. 
-heat the tshirt for 5 seconds to wrinkle it out
-press the shirt with design for 12 seconds. 


Any help with be forever appreciated! 

Thanks! 
Annie


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Annie Ed from Proworld is on these forums a lot, I'm sure he well help you out. There is also a section for Proworld if you already have not checked it out. Do you have anything to check the temperature of you press to make sure it is actually heating up to the proper temperature. What pressure are you using. Proworld application instructions for easytrans says 5-8 seconds, have you tried that time .


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I suspect you are pressing too long or your press temp is not correct.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It looks like you are pressing too long.....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html


----------

